# Exploding Targets



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi folks

I was doing a bit of shooting today and happened upon an interesting challenge.

My young lad has recently got hold of a cap gun, one of those that shoots the eight ring plastic caps.









I'd been shooting paper targets at 15m and then ran out so I put one of the cap rings in a gorse bush, I hadn't intended to do anything other than hit it but then shooting from 10m I caught it and got a bang and flash of smoke. So, I'd definitely recommend the challenge, they're a very small target but when you hit them they go off quite nicely 

I was using single TBG cut straight at 20mm, shooting 7mm steel.

Anyway, give it a whirl, they're great fun!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that sounds like fun


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend sure sounds as tho your son had a good idea of those caps for his cap gun..but you did 1 up scale

from there..cleaver idea with a bang~~~May Your ammo fly straight~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Niiiiice.. I'm in.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That sounds good any picture/video of the how to ? Just for me to see the attachment  my boys will love it ( yes shore  best excuse to buy slingshot related extension ) 
Cheers


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Leon

Well all I did was literally hang the ring cap on a small branch and then shoot at it.

What I'd probably do differently is just get a small piece of hardboard and actually pin the ring caps to it, I didn't have a solid backstop and they were still going off so the addition of something like that would be really cool.

I'll try and get some pics this weekend as I go and test (play) again


----------

